# Albir



## mark kensley (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello! New to the site, we're staying in Benidorm (as a base) for 3 weeks from 2 June. We are there to find a long term rental in Albir or surrounding areas. Please can anyone recommend a letting agent we can use? Our Spanish is limited (we're learning) many thanks is advance


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

mark kensley said:


> Hello! New to the site, we're staying in Benidorm (as a base) for 3 weeks from 2 June. We are there to find a long term rental in Albir or surrounding areas. Please can anyone recommend a letting agent we can use? Our Spanish is limited (we're learning) many thanks is advance


would be interested to find out what you found in albir as we are looking to move there


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

*Looking to move to Albir*

I am looking to move to Albir but having problems researching the area. I am coming over in march for a weeks and will be popping over for a few days before then, and then staying for a few months in august and moving properly by the end of next year. But i am trying to learn more about the area, as well as the best places to view apartments and places to live.

We looked at Benidorm but we wanted somewhere out of the busy away but still easy enough to get to Benidorm.

Look forward to hearing your advice and information.


----------

